
Ask HN: Incentivising the smartest people to work on world's pressing problems - kirso
Here is the thing I have been pondering about lately a lot after reading discussions such as &quot;Talent is everywhere, an opportunity is not...&quot;, there are very big problems to be solved on this planet (equality, sustainable development, peace &amp; justice etc.), yet how do we move around rent-seeking and wasting people talent at organisations that don&#x27;t really produce anything good (aside of increasing shareholders wealth. I am sure there is impact legacy coming from these people as well but that&#x27;s another topic, you get the idea).<p>Now there are plenty of smart, talented and amazing people on these forums. I wonder if anyone thought of creating schemes&#x2F;systems where the talent shift can happen from pure profit to impact&#x2F;profit.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts!
======
igorkraw
Taxes+diverse pathways of returning this tax money to entrepreneurs, with a
maximally democratic decision process for the overall goal setting (ask
mutualist anarchists and information theorists studying voting for some ideas
how much you can push "democratic" as a concept) and various mechanisms for
overseeing the large pot of tax money which all have to be maximally
transparent and accountable to some equally max-democratic governance
structure.

The implementation details are left as an exercise to the reader

